# Buying Cnc Bench Top Mill



## design62 (Mar 5, 2015)

I am thinking about a cnc mill for shop. I have got it to 3 different mills.
1. cnc masters.
2. Microlkinetics.
3. bolton tools.
any of the three small bench top mills. 

What software would be suggested for any of these machines?


----------



## dracozny (Mar 6, 2015)

Pick your poison. Mach3 is a popular choice, Linuxcnc for the budget minded that doesn't mind tinkering a bit more. I dunno about the first two mill choices since I am not sure specifically what model you are looking at I know the zx45 from Bolton has some serious fit and finish flaws IMO. I have had to do quite a bit of regrinding of channels and other spaces just to satisfy my OCD. The amount of Bondo used on the column and base are unreal.

if you are looking at the 45 sized mills from cncmasters, I would say you will be rebuilding it. You have to manually crank the head down to the desired height and then the quill is under CNC control. This limits your flexibility in your code in many ways. it's not impossible to work around but it's an added hassle you could do without. the only benchtop machine I see on microkinetics is a glorified desktop machine. You're limited to small aluminium and plastic with something that size.


----------



## MarkStephen (Mar 6, 2015)

@ dracozny, Microkinetics - http://www.microkinetics.com/index.php?page=express/express - looks la bit bigger.

LMS has the Sieg KX1, as well as a couple of Tormach models - http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_category.php?category=1241045623 - that you might want to throw into the mix. 

Personally, I'd think the Tormach would be money well spent.


----------



## dracozny (Mar 7, 2015)

I have yet to hear anyone really complain about a Tormach. Still the question remains for the OP how big do you want to go. benchtop sizes are all over the place really. If I had the money and wanted to do it all over again I would strongly consider the Tormach 1100 or a Charter oak


----------



## Galane (Mar 8, 2015)

If you don't mind a used, older machine, Dyna Mechtronics had a couple of benchtop models. Seems like most owners change them over to newer electronics, even if the originals are operational, same for the Dyna Myte lathes.

Light Machines Corporation made the proLIGHT 1000, 2000, 2500 and Benchmaster. All the same machine, with varying motors and control. Unlike so many of the heavier benchtop CNC mills these were American made, their own design instead of generic Asian castings underneath. Instead of dovetail or box ways the proLIGHT uses round linear bearing rails on all axes.
After discontinuing that line of beefy machines they produced the SpectraLIGHT series, yet another weedy Sherline based setup.

The 1000 used steppers and an external control box that connected to a proprietary ISA or PCI card. You definitely want all that hardware or you'll have to toss what's left other than the motors and fit new controls. The PLM1000 has Windows software (or DOS if you want old skool).
The PLM2000/2500 have all the electronics in a single box on the back and connect to a computer via a single RS232C cable.
The PLM2000 could be had with a 5000 or 10000 RPM belt driven spindle. The PLM2500 had a 42000 RPM direct drive spindle but for some reason the only software available for it and the 2000 was for DOS, unless LinuxCNC supports it. I dunno what's different on the Benchmaster version.

Intelitek bought Light Machines and has all the manuals and software as free downloads.

Video of my PLM2000 I just got running. 



 Used an old MicronPC laptop booted off a USB floppy drive. Perversely, the only old laptop I have with a built in floppy drive _does not have a serial port_. Software and manual links in the description.

Denford, in the UK, made a mid sized benchtop CNC mill and lathe. The lathe was the ORAC, built around Compact 8 clone castings. Dunno what the mill was based on. They also had a larger CNC lathe called Easiturn, which seems to be quite rare, especially in the USA. They they tossed all that and, yup, you guessed it, regressed to the wee little Sherline extruded aluminum equipment.


----------



## compsurge (Mar 10, 2015)

There's some information popping up in the Precision Matthews thread on the PM-45CNC and seems to have some decent user base on this forum. You may want to investigate this.

The Tormach 770 or 1100 would probably work depending on your needs (and wall power). Tormach doesn't have many complaints against them (if at all) and their products are well-regarded.

We definitely could use some requirements before giving out more guidance.


----------

